# MAIL : effacer email dans Boîte de Réception ?



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours je ne peux plus effacer mes emails dans la Boîte de Réception.
Après clic sur "Supprimer" ils passent en gris clair et le bouton "Supprimer" se transforme en "Annuler effacer".
Je ne peux même pas les déplacer dans une BAL pour la reconstruire en suite.
Quel est le problème ?
Comment le résoudre ?

Par ailleurs quand je fais "Reconstruire" une BAL les dates de réception de certains emails sont modifiées et ça met le bazar. Pourquoi ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

bonjour

chercher  le pourquoi  exactement c'est parfois perdre son temps

Quel Mail?
( quel OSX)

quel type de compte ( imap-pop)
ces messages sont " normaux "? ou spams? ou avec grosses PJ?

la suite depend de tout ca

( de reindexation en dur à remplacement de ficher voire si pas d'autres solutions refonte)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

Désolé, il s'agit de :
- Mail sous OS X 10.5
- Email sans PJ
- Messages normaux en texte pas de graphisme
- Pas de spams mais des emails d'amis et professionnels

Ils apparaissent en gris clair et ne peuvent être déplacés ou effacés.

Merci de vous pencher sur ce problème.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

pop ou imap?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

POP chez Orange, pardon...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

Essaye ca: 
Mail fermé tu cherches le fichier envelope index ( il est dans ta biblio dans ta maison)
tu le deplaces

tu relances Mail
ca refera l'indexation à zero


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup Pascal, cela a fonctionné du premier coup !

Par contre savez-vous pourquoi lorsque je reconstruit mes BAL les dates de réception changent et mélangent tous les emails sans qu'il y ait une relation de date ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

Aucune idée
peut etre qu'en plus tu as des fichiers corrompus ( dans mail ou ailleurs)


SI tu as une sauvegarde recente ( Time machine , clone etc)
il est peut etre interessant de refaire  ta partie Mail ( de session) à zero: fichiers 100% neufs 
et ensuite d'importer les archives


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

OK.

J'utilise Time machine donc je peux le faire.
Pour mettre à zéro il faut effacer à la main les fichiers dans Mail de ma Bibliothèque ?
Ensuite je restaure tous les fichiers de Mail sous Time Machine ?
Mais quid de mes derniers emails reçus depuis la sauvegarde non corrompue (emails mélangés) ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

je regrette de t'avoir fait virer envelope index avant d'avoir validé une mise à jour de Mail dans TM

ceci dit c'est pas desesperé ce sera juste plus casse burnes 
divers methodes
je dirai faisons simple

1-  mail fermé
tu déplaces ton dossier Mail ( de Maison/biblio  du mac) vers par exemple  le bureau  dans un dossier temp genre reparation Mail
2-  creer un sous dossier trash caches dans  ce dossier

puis tu deplaces le dossier caches Mail
le sous dossier est necessaire car même nom que les archives
encore que tu peux les deplacer ailleurs , c'est annexe)

et  la plist Mail ( dans preferences)

2-
tu rouvres Mail
tu recrées tes comptes
( plist neuve)

ne reprends pas la plist de TM ( elle est peut etre corrompue)

3 *via Mail* tu importes tes archives de *TM* 
( procedure d'import au menu ; ce sera dans un dossier bal  importation)
tu verifies ranges

4- gestion des derniers arrivés
tu fais une 2 è import mais cette fois en pointant le dossier déplacé
là tu auras une masse de doublons + les derniers arrivés

4 bis
concernant les derniers arrivés
si tu veux faire simple
sauf exception ceux ci sont certainement moins nombreux que les archives et sans doute encore sur le serveur
( tu ne dis rien là dessus)

et en ce cas au lieu de faire reimport depuis archives ,en ligne  tu les  remarques en non lus 
ou tu  les forwardes en ligne ( c'et le plus simple)

la gene est mineure comparée au nettoyage des doublons
A toi de choisir


Note du modo : Et profitons en aussi pour choisir le bon forum pour ce topic ! On déménage !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

OK, c'est fait et l'ordre chronologique est respecté à nouveau.
Malgré tout le problèmes des couleurs persiste.
Il ne s'agit peut-être pas d'un problème d'ailleurs.
Y-a-t-il une doc qui détailles les différentes couleurs affectées aux emails ?
A priori il s'agit de Règles, mais je n'en applique pas...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

bon 
premiere chose reglée

2 é chose et c'est un point important

est ce que TU surlignais certains messages?
( car c'est possible , peu connu mais possible)

en ce cas tu as peut etre un truc qui se repete en boucle

(  bien entendu tu peux inverser la chose  il suffit d'inverser le processus de surlignage pour surligner en...rien)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Non, je n'ai jamais appliqué de couleur ou surlignage...
Pour régler ça, j'ai tout simplement sélectionné les emails et appliqué la couleur noir, sans surlignage.
Cela ne me donne pas le pourquoi du problème, mais le résultat est radical !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

donc 
pour conclure 

tout est réglé?
 prêt pour le cheque de 127,33 euros?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Euh.. hors taxe ou TTC ? :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

les 2 
hors taxes ( banque off shore defiscalisée )
mais TTC ( toutes techs comprises)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Pascal,

Encore une question :

En fin d'année, si je veux archiver ma BAL "2008" pour en créer une autre "2009" il suffit que je fasse la même manip ?
C'est à dire je fais Archiver la BAL, puis pour être sure de mon coup je déplace TOUT le dossier Mail de la Bibliothèque, le renommer en "Archive_Mail" par exemple, puis recréer ma BAL "2009" à partir de l'application Mail ?
Comme ça je repart de zéro, tout propre ?

A ce propose qu'elle est la différence entre "Reconstruire une BAL" et effacer "Enveloppe Index" ?

Désolé pour toutes ces questions de Switcheur...

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

oh c'est pas fini...

business is back ( quelle crise?)
on va passer au tarif soir plus prime swouitcheur !
-----
puis je me permettre un préambule?
( toi : faites donc ô Maitre)

or donc 
je ne pige pas trop l'intérêt de la manip
car enfin 
juste une question comme ca hein je peux?
(toi:  faites ô Maitre , je suis toutoui)

Admettons -pure hypothese n'est ce pas?- que tu fasses ce que tu indiques ( archiver 2008) pour je te cite
_ Comme ça je repart de zéro, tout propre
_
en 2009 tu as un beau Mail tout neuf 
le 33 janvier ( voire le 30 fevrier) un collegue de boulot  te fait un email ( ou ta soeur  prevoyons large)
Designair , peux tu me resortir le logo que je t'ai envoyé en octobre 2008?
( ou pour la soeur : t'as l'email de Tatie , elle nous  l'a envoyé au printemps  2008 , moi j'ai plus, normal elle a windows98)

bon  
et là toi, sans tes archives 2008 dans Mail ,  tu fais quoi?
hein?
hein?
hein?


conseil
garder tes messages dans Mail
ils sont recherchables, alors que sortis de mail , non


ne me remerciez pas c'est l'experience


_


_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Bon ben... respect !

Je laisse "2008", créé "2009" à côté, prend une tisane et vais me coucher 
Bonne nuit et faits de beaux rêves.

Encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

oh mais t'as plein d'autres solutions
une que j'aime beaucoup

pret?
c'est de faire un DOUBLON de tes archives mais...en ligne
Autrement dit
Si ton mac crame et que ton Time machine crame  ou inondation etc ( facon apocalypse noah)

ben t'as tes archives...en ligne, consultables recherchables de partout
et SANS prendre un mega octet de tes machines en plus

il y a plein de methodes
une des simples
un compte gmail en imap
(special archivages)
et la beauté du truc : tout est preservé intitulé envoyeur destinataire date , pj *etc

( gmail demarre avec 5 à 7 GIGA de stockage et ca monte toutes les 10 secondes)

-
ps faux 
les pj en exe sont bloquées d'office
( mesure anti malware de gmail)


----------

